# Camo Skulls



## JPN (Dec 10, 2007)

wow those look really cool!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

They look real good ,nice job .


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

wow who was the crazy guy who didnt mount the first one lol jk and I love the mothwing winter mimcry they all look awesome


----------



## BlCreekTaxdermy (Mar 8, 2011)

nontypical169 said:


> wow who was the crazy guy who didnt mount the first one lol jk and I love the mothwing winter mimcry they all look awesome


This client kills alot of big deer and this was one of the smallest he has harvested.
But to me, I would have mounted it but he is spoiled !! HAHAH


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

what do you get for a skull dipped if we send it to you already cleaned?


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

what's cool is there are all kinds of film dip designs out there.

wood tones, metal tones, ect.


----------

